# Edd China's latest



## Darlofan

For anyone interested in him, he's started a new Workshop Diaries series on YouTube.


----------



## Andyblue

Cheers, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead

I must say that I was a little underwhelmed by it. A bit too much product placement and production filler whereas all we want is him doing what he does best - fiddle and fix cars. Having said that, I'll still be tuning in.


----------



## NeilG40

It did feel like there was quite a bit of padding, the Q&A section didn't add anything and how long do you really need to watch a petrol tank draining.


----------



## Rappy

Thanks for sharing :thumb:

I always thought both him & Mike had a fallout, not the case.


----------



## Kerr

Rappy said:


> Thanks for sharing :thumb:
> 
> I always thought both him & Mike had a fallout, not the case.


He's complementary to start with, but his tone changes. It doesn't sound to me as if they are still the best of friends.

There was this video from before.


----------



## Darlofan

Kerr said:


> He's complementary to start with, but his tone changes. It doesn't sound to me as if they are still the best of friends.
> 
> There was this video from before.


Didn't mince his words there! "Ant is a real mechanic" :doublesho

Funny how Mike in one video says Edd forgot he was a mechanic and preferred to be a TV star yet in the other he says Ant is loving America and he's become a huge TV star.


----------



## Kerr

Darlofan said:


> Didn't mince his words there! "Ant is a real mechanic" :doublesho
> 
> Funny how Mike in one video says Edd forgot he was a mechanic and preferred to be a TV star yet in the other he says Ant is loving America and he's become a huge TV star.


They were thinly disguised bitter words. I'm not detecting much friendship from that interview.


----------



## Sam6er

Wow Mike was a bit of a see you next tuesday to Edd. Edd's words on leaving wheelers dealers was much more sensible and appropriate. 
I only watched the show for Edd's segments anyways lol.


----------



## 91davidw

Darlofan said:


> Didn't mince his words there! "Ant is a real mechanic" :doublesho
> 
> Funny how Mike in one video says Edd forgot he was a mechanic and preferred to be a TV star yet in the other he says Ant is loving America and he's become a huge TV star.


In the first vid mike doesn't say Ant's become a huge TV star. 
He says "Ants came into the fold and how ants married an american who's a big tv star and he lives out in literally holywood and how he's fully american."

Although I think Ant and the missus are divorced now ??

Cheers 
David


----------



## Darlofan

91davidw said:


> In the first vid mike doesn't say Ant's become a huge TV star.
> He says "Ants came into the fold and how ants married an american who's a big tv star and he lives out in literally holywood and how he's fully american."
> 
> Although I think Ant and the missus are divorced now ??
> 
> Cheers
> David


Not watched it again but apologies if that's what he did say. 
Just read Ant is separated from his 2nd wife now, less than 2 years married! No staying power the youth of today. :lol:


----------

